# Dissertation Survey



## GraceC8846 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, I am carrying out a dissertation project on keeping reptiles for my veterinary nursing degree at Edinburgh Napier University. It would be great if people were able to fill out my survey. It is open to those who have a owned a reptile for a year or more and is based around husbandry and care. There is more information provided within the survey.

Thank you in advance!

http://survey.napier.ac.uk/n/zz1n7.aspx


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Slight issue with question 5. Most people will have bought their reptiles quite young, anything from a few weeks to a few months. Unfortunately all you can enter in the box is numbers, we're unable to specify whether the numbers we're putting are weeks, months or years.

Also, 13 only allows you to select one option. A lot of keepers will buy from a range of places.


----------



## GraceC8846 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you for letting me know! I have changed this, so hopefully its easier to fill out.


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Done for you,

But I keep a few, so the answers are more generic rather than one individual


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Done. 

Weeds and flowers could be added to the diet list in respect of tortoises.

It is difficult to answer where you keep more than one animal as has been said.


----------



## IslandSerpentine (Dec 25, 2015)

tried to complete, but had to give up, as already said it only works if you only own one.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Ditto as answers above i'm afraid as many of the questions are relevant to a single critter only, given I've 50+ I gave up as questionnaire is therefore impossible to complete. 

Me thinks you need to rethink your survey :gasp:

Good luck with your studies


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Unfortunately, even with only one species currently, the questionnaire is quite difficult to answer efficiently.

For example - Does this species get large?
Please quantify large?

Is the animal capable of inflicting injury - All animals are capable, but with a tortoise, the liklihood is extremely low

Is the animal capable of spreading disease - Again, all animals are, but there aren't many zoonotic diseases in captive reptiles provided husbandry is good and keepers use sufficient safety methods.

substrate choices - when clicking other, it may be worth having a text box.

Feel free to PM me or find me on facebook, I'd happily discuss this with you further and hopefully help you come up with a questionnaire that will enhance your dissertation.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I started but to be honest I gave up because the answers available didn't really work and to answer using the options available wouldn't give a true and complete overview of my husbandry and knowledge


----------

